# Swampland in Houston



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Just want to invite all my friends over to the fishing show this week. Will be setting up all day tomorrow and hope to see all of you in the coming week. I'd also like to invite anyone just getting started or wanting to start building rods to come by and ask any questions you may have on building your own rods. 

There'll be blanks by Batson and a few models of their new Immortal series blanks will be available for sale as well as some new models of MHX blanks that should be great for the wade fishermen. Have some painted RodGeek blanks on sale also in several spectacular colors. 

Sarge blanks will be for sale and I have two models that will be on sale at half price. These are very light rods great for wade fishing at 6'5". Light action and Med Lt action will be available. There are only 15 of each on hand. 

Reel seats, guides and several different models of grips will also be displayed. 
Matagi reel seats and other trim rings, winding checks and other bling will be on hand for sale to the guys who wants to make that one of a kind rod. 

Have some great start up kits with all the tools necessary to build your own rods. If you purchase a kit you can buy blanks and components to build however many rods you want at 30% off regular retail. 

Hope to see you out there.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Will see you out there Wednesday or Thursday Lance! Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I will see you on Thursday Lance.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Be there tomorrow Lance . .
I want to build a sarge blank. ...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There are several threads about the fishing show, but I chose this one because I really wanted to meet Lance. I tried to go to the Fishing Show today at 12:30, Wednesday 2-25-15, workday, just after noon .... but all parking lots were full! Granted , part of the GRB is taken by another show through tomorrow which may be taking a lot of space. But I really expected no problem at 12:30 Wednesday.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Don't give up, WBF. Lance is a great guy to meet. I won't make the Houston show, but did call him today at lunch, to place "dibs" on one of the few Immortal blanks that he brought back from the NC show. J


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Lance, not going to make it to the show but would sure like to give all the PVC I have from rod blanks I've bought.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys it's been a busy day today. Glad to have talked to some of you today. At times I didn't even have time to raise my head up. When you have guys from Laguna and Waterloo Rods buying stuff from you , you just may be doing something right. Donald don't give up. Would be happy to meet you. Jerry I had to put one of those immortals on the side for myself. That blank will be a perfect top water rod.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Lance has a really good deal on some MHX HM blanks at the show!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I just got out of the hospital. Got sick last Friday with congestive heart failure (twice in three months). If I can walk I will be there Saturday. 

Cheers, Ellis


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

ellisredfish said:


> I just got out of the hospital. Got sick last Friday with congestive heart failure (twice in three months). If I can walk I will be there Saturday.
> 
> Cheers, Ellis


Sorry to hear that Ellis. Sending prayers your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Will be looking for you my friend. Hope you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Lance it was great to see you yesterday. Guys he has super busy and still made time to stop and chat for a minute or two. If you have not met him yet, you need to he is a great guy that know his stuff for sure.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Lance are you working on a better website I know you carry way more items than what your site shows.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

RedfishStalker said:


> Lance are you working on a better website I know you carry way more items than what your site shows.


I wish I could constantly update it but but with shipping, building rods taking care of walk in customers most every day I have a hard time finding the time to update it on a regular basis. Things get added on once in a while and short of paying my web designers 90.00 bucks an hour I have to make do. I always tell everyone that if your looking for a product to call me that there's a good chance that I may have what you're looking for in stock.


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Swampland*

I went on Wednesday and spent nearly 3 hours at Lance's booth looking at blanks, thread, etc. - he has a good assortment & some great deals, - but mainly I was listening/eavesdropping and talking to Lance & other folks with this addiction. I'd call my wife ever so often to look at my supplies and look at my notes to see what else I needed. After about the 3rd call I'd made to her, she said "you're still at the fishing show?". I said "I'm still at the same booth!". She wasn't EVEN surprised. Left at closing time with a few hundred dollars worth of blanks, thread (great deals) & other rod building supplies. Forgot a few things - so I'm headed back today to see Lance and maybe the rest of the fishing show. You can't beat Lance & Swampland - great selection & he knows his stuff. Very friendly folks.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Lance,It was good to see you today at the fishing show. Glad to hear that the fishing show had such a good turnout. The two rods you built for me a couple of years ago are still going strong. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you Lance for the great deals, and your time...I spent about an hour & 1/2 in the booth Saturday morning looking at blanks and asking questions you were more then helpful. 

I hope the show did you right and your back every year.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

good to talk to you again Lance. 

I'm kicking myself. I meant to swing back by your area and pick up that little wrapping station. I've built my others but I want a small one to use inside the house. might just have to order it from you.

Have a safe trip back home.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got back home and first thing I wanted to do is to thank everyone that stopped by the booth over this past week. I enjoyed talking to everyone and at times it got a bit hectic so if it seemed that I may not have time to spend equally with everyone I wasn't ignoring you, but trying to help as many people as I could. The time flew by so fast on Saturday that I didn't even realize it was almost 9:00 pm and the place was getting ready to close for the night. Will be counting the days until I see everyone again next year.


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

Picked myself up something special from Lance too. I always try to pick his brain for pointers. Lance is a wealth of knowledge and if you don't at least learn even one little thing each time you talk to him then you were not listening! Great seeing you at the show and thank you for your time and patience!
See you again soon!


----------

